# Modern Adirondack Chair



## JimWhip (Mar 3, 2015)

Hello Fellow Woodworkers. I would like to build a couple of these "Modern Adirondack Chairs" and I was wondering if there are any dimensional plans out there before I go and try to reinvent the wheel. As always any help you send my way is greatly appreciated.

Warm Regards,

Jim


----------



## caboxmaker (May 3, 2017)

Jim, it does not look too hard to copy. Use the dimensions from a contemporary Adirondack and copy the cuts from the picture. Or, ask the folks at plank and board for help.


----------

